# How do i donate?



## kidbob (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok so i did a modest search for "donate/ing" and i come up with nothin
I use the tapatalk app and i feel maybe it doesnt give me the full benefits of the site  but for data rasons and power/signal reasons i cant use the main site.
I want to donate,but i have only cash.
Is there a way i can go to wal-mart(or any "card"dealer) and buy some kinda card in which i can donate?
im not familiar with pay-pal or greendot or whatever.soooo can some one paint me a pretty easy picture for donatin?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well if you are gonna donate organs or other body parts (kidneys, hearts, liver, kidney, anuses, penises, penises inside anuses, middle fingers etc) Please use a Styrofoam cooler & dry ice & use next day air & ship to Raymond Tylicki (*ALIAS:* Ray Tylicki, Ray Taylor, Phillip Roads, Roger Truman, Pat Brandyberry , Rapid T, TrainsinMaine, Transittrains, Paul Rider, Trainfinder22)

All unwanted oogles, travelers & or newborns born to either variants can be dropped off with the wonderful @Tude in NY

Since all banks are evil, please only use hard currency as I do. Perhaps @Matt Derrick can pm you his new address in Austin, Texas & you can snail mail it to him.
P.S any other time of the year I would suggest using a greeting card (xmas, chuankah, festivus, new years) but since my sis works at a USPS annex & has told m ethat every year people are caught & fired for opening holiday cards to steal giftcards & cash. Usually during other times of the year I use greeting cards tho.

I too am not a fan of the Tapatalk app & have since stopped using it all together.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 11, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Well if you are gonna donate organs or other body parts (kidneys, hearts, liver, kidney, anuses, penises, penises inside anuses, middle fingers etc) Please use a Styrofoam cooler & dry ice & use next day air & ship to Raymond Tylicki (*ALIAS:* Ray Tylicki, Ray Taylor, Phillip Roads, Roger Truman, Pat Brandyberry , Rapid T, TrainsinMaine, Transittrains, Paul Rider, Trainfinder22)
> 
> All unwanted oogles, travelers & or newborns born to either variants can be dropped off with the wonderful @Tude in NY
> 
> ...



Ur always so hilarius and yet very honest and to the point lmao..

U forgot Tom polano btw...lol

Snail mail is a good idea.but i was eatin breakfast @ taco bell and was like...u know what...im gonna buy matt some breakfast...and couldnt find a donate link.it was an impulsive kinda thing? but if he sends me the snail mail addy i might be able to save up a note worthy amount and buy him many breakfasts..lol..


----------



## Tude (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah - I send Matt a money order to where ever he's living. Austin now.  I want to order some bananadannas too


----------



## Tude (Dec 11, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Well if you are gonna donate organs or other body parts (kidneys, hearts, liver, kidney, anuses, penises, penises inside anuses, middle fingers etc) Please use a Styrofoam cooler & dry ice & use next day air & ship to Raymond Tylicki (*ALIAS:* Ray Tylicki, Ray Taylor, Phillip Roads, Roger Truman, Pat Brandyberry , Rapid T, TrainsinMaine, Transittrains, Paul Rider, Trainfinder22)
> 
> All unwanted oogles, travelers & or newborns born to either variants can be dropped off with the wonderful @Tude in NY
> 
> ...



LOL which of these are you?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am all of the above, Of course. ::eyepatch::


----------



## Tude (Dec 11, 2014)

Come to think of it - the button off the the right (for donating) is missing


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good call @Tude I didn't notice.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 11, 2014)

Tude said:


> Come to think of it - the button off the the right (for donating) is missing



@matt said the site was under some construction...
So ill just be patiant....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 11, 2014)

https://squattheplanet.com/help/donations/

most of the information about donating is located there, including a snail mail address to send things to, thanks for your support!

@Tude, yeah im not sure why the donation button isn't appearing. i'll work on it.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 11, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> https://squattheplanet.com/help/donations/
> 
> most of the information about donating is located there, including a snail mail address to send things to, thanks for your support!
> 
> @Tude, yeah im not sure why the donation button isn't appearing. i'll work on it.


Thanks @matt !!!! 

2


----------

